# Candida Overgrowth + Mercury Fillings = Depersonalization



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.cfspages.com/fire.html

Most everyone I'm sure is having depersonalization because their nervous system is under attack.

http://wholeapproachforums.com/eve/foru ... 6716018494

http://curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=1005504#i

Please click on my signature for my personal story on how I'm recovering from this..


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

My doc nearly hit the roof when I said the word "Candida"... lol. He beleives it's a load of bull... I can't quote his words because I can't remember them.


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi guys,
It's unfortunate there is so much of this stuff on the internet getting us all worked up about our health. I am a bit of a health nut myself, I take vitamins over drugs when I can, I see a naturopath, do yoga and exercise so I am not one of those that dismisses real threats to public health because of archaic medical practices but there is really no real, enduring science that proves dental amalgam contributes to mercury poisoning or that mercury poisoning causes or exacerbates dp/dr. I am a dental assistant and have been one for nearly six years and dental amalgam, while not terribly attractive (they are silver and not tooth colored) is a safe and sometimes more effective dental restoration. There is no real way for the small amounts of mercury in these fillings to get into the blood stream and cause heavy metal poisoning from inside the tooth structure. Many studies have been done from non-biased sources that cannot prove mercury from dental fillings cause any problems at all. Sadly, in the practice I work in I see many people reading all this "junk science" on the net and spending tons of money to have all of their amalgam fillings painstakingly removed and replaced with composite fillings (tooth colored) and this is just so unnecessary. Maybe someday hard science will prove there is a link between mercury poisoning and amalgam fillings but it can't yet and I wouldn't worry about it until it does. Millions upon millions have metal fillings, how many people have dp? Good luck to you all.


----------



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

We need to stop putting our faith in "doctors" and "dentists" and more focus on things that are natural, and having faith that the body can heal itself with the right nourishment. Doctors don't tell you that antibiotics kill off all the beneficial bacteria in your gut, allowing candida to spread through your body. Dentists risk losing their licenses if they discourage people from using mercury amalgams, irrespective of their personal feelings about them. We put all of our faith in "anti-depressants" without realizing the underlying cause of most of our health problems, which is the western diet and lack of exercise. An entire industry was created around everyone's suspicions that something might be wrong with their health and that if only they took this pill or that pill, that they'd be fine.

Rilke, I'm not meaning to get defensive -- but what's your explanation of this? 




Does that seem healthy to you? Can you guarantee me that no mercury is leeching when the fillings are simulated by chewing or brushing teeth? Depending on our genes and our immune systems, people can have no symptoms to having serious health problems. Mercury is essentially the most toxic substance and in my opinion that doesn't belong in the human body. It's proven that if someone has an outgrowth of candida in their bloodstream, mercury bonds to it to create methyl mercury, which is a compound that can found in industrial toxic waste dumps.

DP might have a host of causes, but in my case it was a combination of candida and mercury and this information can benefit a number of people on this forum I'm sure.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

hi dragnink , I have read about amalgalm; the dental filling which i have in a tooth..and yes you are right, it is a mixture of 50 percent of mercury and other metals. I have also read that the amalgalm can produce migraines and many other nervous ilnesses !!! my question is what should i do, knowing that i have amalgalm in a a tooth ? thanks in advance


----------



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

The cheapest way is to have the teeth extracted. You can also have the filling removed and replaced, but that can be really expensive. You should go get tested at the doctor for heavy metals to see what your levels are at. If mercury is high, get rid of them. You'll also have to go on a heavy metals detox program to get the remaining mercury out of your bloodstream and tissues. Candida is half the battle for me, I feel that my fillings are the other half. I also had some vaccinations done in 2003 (that contained mercury I later found out) and I've noticed a gradual decline in my health since then, mostly mental issues and a loss of energy. I was 23 at the time and I'm now 28. People in their 20's should not be having health problems like this. Migraines are my main issue right now.. I wake up with them just about every day.

It is not surprising that the above poster would defend the use of amalgams, considering they work in a dentists office. We all need to step out of the matrix and stop accepting everything we hear from people in the healthcare industry as truth. They are human and fallible. New discoveries are being made all of the time and in time I guarantee we'll discover that a lot of people's health problems are related to candida and/or mercury fillings in addition to eating a lot of the junk we do which doesn't provide the nutrients our bodies need.



dunno said:


> hi dragnink , I have read about amalgalm; the dental filling which i have in a tooth..and yes you are right, it is a mixture of 50 percent of mercury and other metals. I have also read that the amalgalm can produce migraines and many other nervous ilnesses !!! my question is what should i do, knowing that i have amalgalm in a a tooth ? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi I've started drinking a tea made from Ganoderma mushrooms, it is anti candida and helps remove metal posioning such as mercury. It's worth a try


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> Hi I've started drinking a tea made from Ganoderma mushrooms, it is anti candida and helps remove metal posioning such as mercury. It's worth a try


I agree it''s worth a try... where do you get it from? Herble shops?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry Darren only just saw your post. I got it from a Chinese herb shop.


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't appreciate being lumped in with the group of people in the health care industry that don't really care about patient health. We care tremendously. The dentist I work for is one of the most caring, intelligent people I know. If myself or my employer felt their was anything at all harmful with the materials we place in people's bodies we would stop the practice immediately. In fact, we keep current on the literature concerning amalgam fillings. Dental amalgam is in no way even close to a 50% mercury blend. The mercury is found in extremely small amounts and any information to the contrary is the result of a few individuals trying to rabble rouse. I'm sorry, but that is the truth. I don't believe for one minute that the youtube video I watched is in any way accurate. A 25 year old dental amalgam filling would not be losing mercury at that rate, period. I am educated in this area because I work with this material, that is why I feel I can comment on it, not because I have an interest in misleading the public. True to fact, dentists WILL NOT lose their licenses if they discourage their patients from getting amalgam fillings. The ADA does not tell individual practioners what they can and cannot do within the boundaries of their own dental practice as long as it is not putting public health as risk. Keep this point in mind- There is absolutely no reason for dentists to lie to you concerning these fillilngs. They are cheap to put in, far less expensive than composite (tooth colored fillings), insurances companies know this and don't pay as much for them so dentists don't charge as much for them. They are not money makers! It would be in the dentists best interests for every paranoid person to come in, have all their amalgams removed and replaced with pricier composites. As far as protecting themselves from retroactive lawsuits, legal precedent has shown that practioners that comply with the accepted medical standard of the day, even if that standard later is determined to be harmful, are rarely if ever prosecuted. Basically, this huge "cover-up" really has no reason to be taking place. It's in no one's best interests to lie to our dental patients. Some doctors do actually care about the people they work on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Nearly everyone I know has amalgam fillings and only a few have had DR/DP (stress related). I had DR/DP before having any fillings. Amalgams have been used for decades! and I've never heard of mercury poisioning from a filling untill lately.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I started with my DP just when my dentist put me mercury fillings....
and now i?ve candidas!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Candida, Mercury fillings, Vaccine induced autism = bullshit






Everyone above age 15 should have tihs knowledge or they are **** erectuses in modern society and has nothing to do in a civilized society


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Every post you write is about how "everything is bullshit". Do you have all the answers to everything? No offense but nothing I've read of your posts has any solid proof. It's always good to keep an open mind and remember that DP largely affects how you view things and their realness for lack of a better word.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Getting My mercury fillings out on the 11th of June.

I did some research on my past and came up with this.
*
(Year 2000)*- I got my first mercury Filling put in.

*(Year 2001)*- I got Chronic Depersonalization/Derealization Disorder.

*(Year 2004)*- I got 2 more Mercury Fillings put in.

*(Year 2005-2006)*- I aquired Severe Brain Fog/Thinking Problems/Unexplained Nerve ( Wrist Drop) Paralysis, the paralysis lasted 6 months.

*(Year 2006)* - I got my Last Mercury Filling put in.

*(Year 2007)* Brain fog symptoms got severe and I've been in and out of hospitals ever since.
*
(Year 2010) *I got unexplained (Foot Drop) which is a nerupathy that mercury posioning can cause, it lasted 6 months.

Now maybe im just paranoid as hell, and wrong about all this, but maybe im not... Mercury is a Neurotoxin that causes mental illnesses in people. The vapour comes off our fillings as a gas when we eat, smoke, drink. It then proceeds to enter our lungs and bloodstream, which distributes it throughout our body, it lives in fat tissues like our organs and especially our brain.

Anyways just wanted to let everyone know I will be getting them out and detoxing. i'll let everyone know what happends with my symptoms and if they improve.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just because symptoms happen to correspond to when things happened does not mean those things caused them. Same thing with withdrawal of symptoms. This is a correlation, it means nothing more then they happened at the same time. I see people on here all the time attribute dp to berything but the kitchen sink
becuase of the timing, but in most cases the events had nothing to do
with it, we just want answers and reasons so bad our brain makes up connections


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

dragnink said:


> We need to stop putting our faith in "doctors" and "dentists" and more focus on things that are natural, and having faith that the body can heal itself with the right nourishment. Doctors don't tell you that antibiotics kill off all the beneficial bacteria in your gut, allowing candida to spread through your body. Dentists risk losing their licenses if they discourage people from using mercury amalgams, irrespective of their personal feelings about them. We put all of our faith in "anti-depressants" without realizing the underlying cause of most of our health problems, which is the western diet and lack of exercise. An entire industry was created around everyone's suspicions that something might be wrong with their health and that if only they took this pill or that pill, that they'd be fine.
> 
> Rilke, I'm not meaning to get defensive -- but what's your explanation of this?
> 
> ...


They put it in childhood vaccines along with aluminum too. You been vaccinated lately? And perhaps you live under a transformer on the electric line. Along with genes, synergistic effects can accumulate too. I have 2 friends who had their mercury fillings removed. Didn't seem to help a bit. But we could definitely be experiencing toxic effects of lots of things, and mixtures of things. I know I don't have candida but I know it is real. I would get a different doctor if he laughed. If I could cheaply have my fillings removed, I would. Not to mention what my root canal is filled with.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Just because symptoms happen to correspond to when things happened does not mean those things caused them. Same thing with withdrawal of symptoms. This is a correlation, it means nothing more then they happened at the same time. I see people on here all the time attribute dp to berything but the kitchen sink
> becuase of the timing, but in most cases the events had nothing to do
> with it, we just want answers and reasons so bad our brain makes up connections


Could be true but there is nothing wrong with investigating. Keep us posted.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

fillings have a little bit to do with it, but let me sum it up for all of you ,and im a veteran with this shit, ill only pop in once a year and say it, your nervous system is being attacked NEUROLOGICAL LYME DISEASE SO KEEP SITTING THERE YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT SUFFERING THINKING ITS NORMAL TO FEEL THIS WAY CUZ YOU SMOKED A LITTLE POT, IVE SMOKE LBS AND STILL DO GOOD LUCK HEED THE MSG


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

derkdiggler said:


> fillings have a little bit to do with it, but let me sum it up for all of you ,and im a veteran with this shit, ill only pop in once a year and say it, your nervous system is being attacked NEUROLOGICAL LYME DISEASE SO KEEP SITTING THERE YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT SUFFERING THINKING ITS NORMAL TO FEEL THIS WAY CUZ YOU SMOKED A LITTLE POT, IVE SMOKE LBS AND STILL DO GOOD LUCK HEED THE MSG


I've been checked for Lymes disease and I eat really pure, no msg. What is your message? You never know when you are ingesting gmo veges and grains either. It's a toxic world today.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

derkdiggler said:


> fillings have a little bit to do with it, but let me sum it up for all of you ,and im a veteran with this shit, ill only pop in once a year and say it, your nervous system is being attacked NEUROLOGICAL LYME DISEASE SO KEEP SITTING THERE YEAR IN AND YEAR OUT SUFFERING THINKING ITS NORMAL TO FEEL THIS WAY CUZ YOU SMOKED A LITTLE POT, IVE SMOKE LBS AND STILL DO GOOD LUCK HEED THE MSG


Want to add that the marijuana blame interests me too. Seems like perhaps there is more going on than dpd or that some folks have a passing mild form or something. I know I am in recovery from alcoholism. I do not think I will ever be able to drink again. That change is permanent in me. Lord knows I tried. I've had dpd as many years as I can remember. I don't see it passing at all no matter what I do. I just have to work at making myself comfortable with it just like not drinking anymore. Easier said than done by the way! So I use a little pot now and then. Lol. Gotta laugh. It's either laugh or cry. Been sober going on 10 straight years now, 21 out of the last 25. I truly medicated myself with it.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

i meant heed the message, not msg, and you can have all the blood work done you want it wont show shit, guarantee, start taking doxycycline and anti microbials and parasite cleanse, and i guarantee everyone of you will get worse and freak out, thats how you diagnose lyme, blood dont mean shit, trust that, put THE MEDS in your body and if you react you have lyme, if you dont YOUR LUCKY ITS JUST DP, AND IF YOUVE EVER BEEN BIT BY LOTS OF MOSQUITOS YOU COULD GET LYME IF YOUVE HAD UNPROTECTED SEX YOU CAN GET LYME AND IY CAN BE PAST IN EUTERO, FROM YOUR PARENTS, i went through all the same shit you guys are doing it sucks i no


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

kate_edwin said:


> Just because symptoms happen to correspond to when things happened does not mean those things caused them. Same thing with withdrawal of symptoms. This is a correlation, it means nothing more then they happened at the same time. I see people on here all the time attribute dp to berything but the kitchen sink
> becuase of the timing, but in most cases the events had nothing to do
> with it, we just want answers and reasons so bad our brain makes up connections


Like I said, maybe I'm totally wrong, and the fillings have nothing to do with my symptoms. But theres still possibility that they are causing some of my progressive symptoms. maybe not causing the dp/dr but mercury fillings are a known cause of brain fog in people, and i have progressive brain fog. What do I have too lose looking into this? I've been stripped of my damn brain, of course I'm going too search and exercise every possible scenario that could help me. Its better then just sitting and doing nothing to help myself.

i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

daydreambeliever said:


> Want to add that the marijuana blame interests me too. Seems like perhaps there is more going on than dpd or that some folks have a passing mild form or something. I know I am in recovery from alcoholism. I do not think I will ever be able to drink again. That change is permanent in me. Lord knows I tried. I've had dpd as many years as I can remember. I don't see it passing at all no matter what I do. I just have to work at making myself comfortable with it just like not drinking anymore. Easier said than done by the way! So I use a little pot now and then. Lol. Gotta laugh. It's either laugh or cry. Been sober going on 10 straight years now, 21 out of the last 25. I truly medicated myself with it.


Congrats on quitting drinking! I know how hard it is too put down something like that, especially when it feels like you need it! I'm 8 months off marijuana and 6 months off all psyche meds tommorow. I'm making a serious run at getting better. Making sure every angles covered.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

daydreambeliever said:


> They put it in childhood vaccines along with aluminum too. You been vaccinated lately? And perhaps you live under a transformer on the electric line. Along with genes, synergistic effects can accumulate too. I have 2 friends who had their mercury fillings removed. Didn't seem to help a bit. But we could definitely be experiencing toxic effects of lots of things, and mixtures of things. I know I don't have candida but I know it is real. I would get a different doctor if he laughed. If I could cheaply have my fillings removed, I would. Not to mention what my root canal is filled with.


Did your friends detox after removing them? usually just removing them dosen't allieviate symptoms. If you have mercury built up in your organs/brain/tissue (especially years of build up) you have too detox it properly from your body, which can take months/years.

If you do decide to get them removed make sure you find a holistic dentist familiar with the "IAOMT removal protocol". Getting a conventional dentist to remove your fillings could make you even sicker because they are so poisonous.


----------



## Someoneone (Jun 12, 2013)

I can speak from my own experience.

As paranoid as I got back then I did 3 month long strict candida diet, and then got all my 5 mercury fillings out. About the time I got the mercury fillings out and started drinking zeolite, I started getting nitcably better, but again I think it has nothing to with any of it, it has to do with a strong practice of relaxation and "not giving a damn" technique, that I talk in my topic "Top 8 mistakes by DP/DRers".

I didn't have a sever case of candidiasis in the first place anyway.

So yeah, as for anxiety and depresison hey maybe those helped, so my DP wasn't fueled further, but as for DP and major anxiety I think it's all about relaxing and realizing that world is not going to end and that everything is going to be fine after all regardless of how scary world may seem at that moment.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Some people call BS on this and some totally believe it. from what I've read, especially the experiences of people, I think that amalgam fillings do give off mercury poisoning but I assume that it affects some people's health and others not, depending on whether their body is able to remove the toxin or not. For those who are attempting to remove them, you need to do it in a safe manor (follow The IAOMT safe amalgam removal protocol recommendations ) otherwise you'll be exposed to a lot of mercury vapor all at once which can make things worse.

About the candida..I read *5htp *(precursor to serotonin) helps against this and in general is good against anxiety. That many people with DP would have candida, makes sense to me as it's a parasite and to me DP feels like another entity that occupies my space, so this feeling or if it's caused by emotional abuse from someone feeding off of you, it seems logical to attract such a parasite on a physical level as well, stealing your serotonin to produce happy, awake feelings.

I was about to suggest cilantro which helps detoxifying mercury but upon googling it, someone on a forum mentioned having bad effects from too much cilantro like depersonalization and brain fog. It's been suggested that too much cilantro can pull heavy metals out of your body and redistribute them, possibly to the brain. So I guess, it's not a safe way to remove mercury from the body, but at the same time also suggests that mercury and other heavy metals can cause DP.


----------

